# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Çfarë mendoni për vajzat kosovare?

## Arjeta

Jam kurreshtare ta di se cka mendoni se cili qytet i Kosoves i ka vajzat me te bukura!!
Ju pyes juve qe keni pas rastin te shkoni ne Kosove dhe Kosovaret normal.....

Cilat jan vajzat me te bukura ne kosove dhe pse mendoni qe jan me te bukurat....per qka i vlersoni ato me shum!!

-Prishtinaset,Pejonet,Mitrovicaliket,Gjilanaset,Pri  zrenaset, Gjakovaret,Ferizajliket,Shtimjanet,Llapjanet,Fushk  osovaliket e shum e shum tjera.......!!


te 
fala
arjeta

----------


## lagjia-5

Qa te them nuk jane keq , me mire se ne shqiperi jane, te pakten ja dine sexsit 
nese gjithe te mirat nga dardani nga nje vend afer kosoves

----------


## drini_në_TR

Në Pejë dhe Mitrovicë s'kom kenë nej herë, por në Gjakovë, Prizren dhe Prishtinë po. Unë i jap votën time Gjakovareve, megjithëse s'i njoh aq mirë si karakter, nga pamja m'u dukën më të kallshmet! 
Nderimet e mija
nga drin tironsi!

----------


## Arjeta

ehhheheheh gjakovaret.....po vajzat e Kosovaes ne pergjithesi jan te bukura dhe sexi hmmmm....
te propozoj te shkosh edhe ne qytete tjera se vetem se do te befasohesh per te mire ama...loll

----------


## drini_në_TR

Arjeta!

Të Gjitha vajzat janë të mira! 
Varet sesi një mashkull i trajton ato, janë gjithnjë ato fjalë kyçe, ato buzqeshje të papritura, iqtu bre. Se tana vashat e Dardanisë janë femra xix!

Përshëndetje Arjeta!
sinqerisht
drini.

----------


## Enkela B.

un me qa kam pa deri tash
them qe vajzat me te bukura i ka peja kurse djemte prishtina city

----------


## Arjeta

Po Enkela.B ashtu them edhe une, se Peja vertet i ka vajzat e bukura, por edhe djemt i ka shum sexi..si psh: i dashuri im eshte pejon hmmmmm

Po edhe prishtina i ka djemt shum te bukur, ashtu jan nga natyra heheh por sdo te thot qe ne vendet tjera nuk jan, une mendoj se shqiptaret jan me te bukurit ne bote pa marre parasysh se ku jetojne ata,Shqiperi,Maqedoni, Mal te zi, Presheve e vise tjera shqiptare...sepse zoti na ka kriju ashtu te bukur heheheh

te
fala
arjeta

----------


## Arjeta

Drini.....une jam me ty se krejt mvaret se si nje mashkull e trajton femren, qfare te drejta kan ato ne jete dhe ne lidhje me mashkullin!!!

----------


## Sajda Shkodrane

Them se vajzat kosovare jane te mira por me te thane te drejten me ca ka pa une (ndoshta jam edhe gabim se nuk jane tana njisoj) shume lyhen (teper rande per nji vajze te re se ajo ka freskine dhe bukurine e vet) dhe shume mbahen ne anen e jashtme psh, floket e stilet e flokve teper te ekzagjeruara. Nejse cika kosovare mos ma merrni per t'keq se une po mbeshtetem te bazat se ca kam pa. Nuk po them se eshte keq  qe nje vajze e re me e mbajte vedin dhe me u kujdese per pamjen e saj por jo edhe shume shume teper se ne Shqiptaret, Kosovaret , e kena bukurine vet pa makjazh te tepert.
Po nejse them se vajzat pejane njifen per bukuri ne Kosove kurse per djem  e marrin voten te Prishtines ose Gjakovaret!!!

Urime e perqafime nga uneee!!!!!

----------


## Lo Bello

Ku di gjo une snjof naj kosovare me te thone te drejten.
Ne televizor Mire duken.LOL
Rispect Lo Bello

----------


## ekrem

Nuk di qka te them veq deri sot qe une kame vizituar kosoven pothuaj ne pergjithsi muje me thane se te gjitha jane te mira e ne veqanti ato te ane se dukagjinit dallohen pak sa me shume mendoj sepse te ato i gjene te gjitha vitit ne pergjithsi .kaq nga eki kis

----------


## malli

Edhe une mendoj qe Kosovaret jane shume simpatike.

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Pejanet jane si amazonka vellacko, s'di a uji a natyra por kjo eshte nje e vertet qe e din secili kosovar.

----------


## artiola

¨ju pershendes dhe pajtona me mendimin e juj ne kosovaret jemi krejt cool po i pergjigjem pyetjes se Arjets te gjtihe vajzat jane te bukura ne kosove po me te bukura jane ato nga prizreni rahoveci dhe peja.
tungggggggggggggggg

----------


## Arjeta

Tungiii Artiolaa.. edhe une mendoj qe pejonet jan me elegante por ne pergjithesi shqiptaret jan te bukura...sidomos prishtinaliket jan cool lol

te
fala
arjeta

----------


## Arjeta

Tungiii Artiolaa.. edhe une mendoj qe pejonet jan me elegante por ne pergjithesi shqiptaret jan te bukura...sidomos prishtinaliket jan cool lol

te
fala
arjeta

----------


## drini_në_TR

M'fal aa?!
Një përshëndetje për Prishtinaliket si vasha xix...
çka shenje n'horoskop je Arjeta?

tungi bre vash
nga
drin tironsi.

----------


## Mjellma

Drini mua nuk me paskeni pyt por po ju tregoj...une jam ne horoskop dhi upss bricjap...  :buzeqeshje: 

Drini do ta gjejm nje vajze nge Kosova si shpirt ashtu siq je ti...

Vajzat me te mira ka Peja..jan te gjata...kan nje fetyre bukur te paster sepse bjeshket e Nemura afer me airin e tyre freskues...din shume bukur ta percjellin trendet me te mira ne veshje...jan shume diskrete ne make up e tyre etj etj 

Ky ishte nje mendim i imi

Ju pershndes 
Mjellma

----------


## drini_në_TR

:i hutuar:  çka me t'thonë Drini,
Si po ja kalon Mjellma? Içtuq bre, vashat Dardane janë tepër të majme, dhe si për respekt, unë mujna me i lof në lokalizmin Dardan içtuq. Mjellma, m'duket se t'kom pa n'ato përshkrime q'i ke bo Pejoneve, e me tanë teshat qi vesh, e sesi i lëviz duart kur flet, e sesi kqyr kokëulur kur je pranë nji djali.  :buzeqeshje: 

Shumë falemnderit për komplimentin. Unë jom Peshore i lindun me t'njojtën ditë me Giuseppe Verdin!

Megjithëse jom Tirons, lokalizmi Dardan, e n'veçanti ai Prishtinas m'kall për brendi. E me bo me kqyr në Klubin e Prishtinës ke me kuptu se jom nji prej shtysës për me e formue atë Klub. Prej jush Dardanve ç'tashi mundem me lof ene t'folmen Dardane!

Zemra eme pret për nji trëndafil që ta çpoj,
e për nji yll që ta ndriçoj

sinqersht
drini.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mjellma

Shume je i kendeshem po e mban mrekullisht bukur ate emer si misioni i ate lumi qe na bashkon.
Une jam pi Drenice edhe ne drenicaret jemi pak gjak nxehta (te serta ) keshtu qe me se miri nje Pijone aman Drini jan krejt shpirta.
Do jem veres ne Kosove e do ja bejm disi cake ?lol

Te pershndes shume Drini je i mrekullushem
Mjellma

----------

